# Henderson Mtn Hunting Club



## olroy (Feb 24, 2005)

looking for info on this club are there any members that use the board?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Feb 24, 2005)

*Check this link*

http://www.forums.gon.com/showthread.php?t=11714


----------



## olroy (Feb 24, 2005)

*thanks*

but that is the wrong club the one i'm asking about is on hwy 10 8north of waleska going towards 515 hwy

thanks


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 26, 2005)

I know a fellow coonhunter thats in it.He dont use this board.


----------

